# Angry vagina



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm into politics and I wrote a feminist speech which became well known in my school, and I mentioned "angry vagina's" as another term for post modernist second wave feminists.
So now I am wearing it on a t shirt with the feminist symbol, in hope of getting people to approach me while expressing politics... 
Or would it repulse you? :teeth

Just thought I should share, I'm excited ..


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

It would scare me away. Genitals are weird at the best of times, I don't want to meet an angry penis or vagina. Imagine the horror and destruction it could be capable of.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

kast said:


> It would scare me away. Genitals are weird at the best of times, I don't want to meet an angry penis or vagina.


Fair enough xD


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well, at the very least I think the attention seeking will work. :stu


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of attention seeking tactics.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was also going to make one with a picture of ***** riot saying "***** riot made putin **** himself"
Referring to one of their lyrics xD
is that scary?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wouldn't find that scary or shocking...but then again I am a pretty hard person to "shock".


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I just think it's gross and would probably walk quickly in the other direction.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't know what to expect when I clicked on this. :afr

I think you'll offend a lot of people with that but I guess it's your call.

I prefer nice, warm, friendly vaginas.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

uh...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

idc


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've heard worse things from female college students, but it probably wouldn't endear you to me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I would keep my distance, but fair play you've certainly got some balls on you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am already repulsed by the thread title...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Angry Vagina sort of sounds like the name of a Riot grrrl band.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

arnie said:


>


That's it time to bring out.










I would never seek attention like that, or even seek attention.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Why is it angry o.0 lool :lol XD

I think the t shirt would be funny but I dont think it will be sending a good message XD if u can wear it without getting expelled I guess it would be cool tho :rofl


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Do you have SA? Writing feminist speeches and going around with an angry vagina t-shirt seems pretty confident to me. 

Give the angry vagina some cream is what I say.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Gracie97 said:


> I'm into politics and I wrote a feminist speech which became well known in my school, and I mentioned "angry vagina's" as another term for post modernist second wave feminists.
> So now I am wearing it on a t shirt with the feminist symbol, in hope of getting people to approach me while expressing politics...
> Or would it repulse you? :teeth
> 
> Just thought I should share, I'm excited ..


One, postmodernism is a third wave, not second wave, movement.

Two, you used an apostrophe. Are you being possessive or descriptive?

Three, if you're asking to be teased, it's not going to work either way. Reserved boys will be scared, and assertive boys won't want to deal with passive-aggressive tantrums.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


you have a suitable gif for everything. :clap


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

When I saw the thread title I thought this was going to be about some kind of R-rated version of the Angry Birds app.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Daktoria said:


> One, postmodernism is a third wave, not second wave, movement.
> 
> Two, you used an apostrophe. Are you being possessive or descriptive?
> 
> Three, if you're asking to be teased, it's not going to work either way. Reserved boys will be scared, and assertive boys won't want to deal with passive-aggressive tantrums.


Argh... post modernist referring to the modern feminists who still have huge influences from second wave. Third wave is essentially nothing specific. I know a lot of "third wavers" who only call themselves that because they are "modern feminists", when they live in the past.


----------

